# Pure Paws - white Magic & sealer



## Claireandhollie (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi there

I wonder if anyone can help. I purchased these last week and bathed Hollie on Sunday and wasn't impressed. 

The white Magic shampoo didn't lather in and I dont think she's any white than before. I'm not sure if it's meant to lather? I've maybe diluted it too much? I also don't think Hollie has come out smelling any nicer which given the money I'm disappointed. 

Has anyone used this and if so how did they find it?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never used a whitening shampoo on mine, so I don't know how they work. I do like Pure Paws Silk Line Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I use whitening all the time and never had a problem. I dilute it a lot and it only suds when you use too much. What I have started doing is bathing her in my deep sink. I start with the clarifying and she soaks in that. I then drain the sink and put in the whitening shampoo and she soaks in that. Drain again and add conditioner and she soaks in that. I use to just wet her fur and wash but I have found that when she is in the warm water bath time has been less of a hassle.

All the Pure Paws conditioners need to be heated or they do not condition. The only exception is the White Magic Seal.

About the only product that leaves a nice scent is the Pure Paws Oatmeal spray conditioner. That has an awesome scent.

I love the scent of vanilla so I bought a bottle of Body Fantasies Vanilla from CVS and Rylee smells so good. I spray just the top of her back so there is no way that she can lick the product.

A lot of people find any scent annoying I personally can sniff out scents that I like and also scents that smell.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have this, but have only used it a couple of times. I liked it. In Vienna the streets are awful w. street/sidewalk dirt so it does a nice job of restoring the white. I am very careful (maybe a bit too careful) as I don't want to dry out the coat w/whiteners. I do dilute it according to directions. I don't leave it on to soak at all---just use it like another shampoo.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

The owner of Pure Paws and many of the groomers that work a lot with Pure Paws White magic use it by adding a splash of the White Magic to their shampoo and then diluting it. Adding just a tiny bit to your shampoo gives your shampoo that 'whitening boost' ^_^

You can also spot whiten by applying some on the super stained hairs and waiting a range of minutes prior to rinsing out, taking care not to leave this undiluted on the hair for too long ( no more then a few minutes MAX)

White Magic is not a foaming type of cleanser.

It is pretty CRITICAL to condition well after you use any form of whitening agent.

Hope that helps!
Hedy


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> The owner of Pure Paws and many of the groomers that work a lot with Pure Paws White magic use it by adding a splash of the White Magic to their shampoo and then diluting it. Adding just a tiny bit to your shampoo gives your shampoo that 'whitening boost' ^_^
> 
> You can also spot whiten by applying some on the super stained hairs and waiting a range of minutes prior to rinsing out, taking care not to leave this undiluted on the hair for too long ( no more then a few minutes MAX)
> 
> ...


:aktion033::aktion033: Hedy :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I second Jane. Thanks, Hedy! 

Never used any type of whitener before (unless the spa lavish for face is considered a whitener?) because I was afraid of further drying out Lily's cottony coat, but will give the PurePaws whitener a try added to the PP silk, PP restructuring, or the moisture unleashed shampoos I usually use (I rotate which shampoo/conditioner line I use each bath or so).

She tends to get a little yellowish in the forehead and ear area from accumulation of products (moisture unleashed knot detangler spray, PP conditioning spray, etc.) The Pure Paws zero shampoo as a prewash helps some, bit perhaps will get better results with a true whitening shampoo as per Hedy' advice. 😊


----------

